# U.P Hare Hunt 2/23/2009



## MPD068 (Dec 31, 2005)

My son took his 1st Hare on Monday over our dog "Molly"  After sevearl misses he made a perfect shot as the Hare made a b-line right at us!!!








[/IMG]


----------



## MPD068 (Dec 31, 2005)

[/IMG]


----------



## MPD068 (Dec 31, 2005)

1st time attempting to post a pic. HELP!!!!!!!


----------

